# Old Clock Markings



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a hunting lodge clock with carved: hunting dog, fish entwined with snake, bird, and on top a wild boar. Having Googled like mad, still can't find a reference for the codes on the movement. Be very grateful for some help or direction please!

CHLESMI

6914

72

A&N

All on the front plate, with 6914 on rear of dial. The only A&N I can find is a Paris maker, but when I inherited this clock about twenty years ago, the previous owner said her father bought from Switzerland before WW1.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

With all that carving on it, it's probably a Black Forest clock, built using a movement kit and a locally-sourced case. The story goes that this was work done by farm workers during the winter months, in their own homes. They were then sold in Switzerland to tourists. Plenty of cuckoo clocks were made this way - the Swiss never really got involved in clock manufacture, AFAIK.

Can you post some pics of the clock and the movement?


----------

